# Defined Details - Audi A4 (Cquartz + Polish Angel)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Audi A4 (Cquartz Finest + Polish Angel approved)









The Home of Vehicle Perfection.















Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.
www.defined-details.co.uk*

I was contacted by the owner of this lovely Audi A4 S Line. He had recently purchased this from down south and was to be used by his wife and a general daily driver. Whist he was offshore. During the conversations. It became apparent he was looking for a durable form of protection and he mentioned Ceramic coatings. We discuss the plus point and well as the slight negatives that can occur and due to the fact that the vehicle and the family home is by the East Coast of Scotland. Salt and spray would have to be considered. Generally salt does not effect the coating as in durability. It does have a high mineral content and can be prone to cause water spotting with certain coatings.

After this conversation. Both parties agreed on CquartzUK and topped off with Polish Angel Cosmic. This would cover all the key areas discussed and has the benefits the client wished for.

The Audi was booked in for a Dual stage machine correction. Increasing the gloss and clarity in the finish, Whist offering a reduction on deeper marks, as the car could not be viewed at this time.

Car on arrival. After travelling 60 or so miles in a rather wet and cold day in Scotland. Once viewed the service was clarified and work commenced with the standard wash process.
Wheels Tyres and arches where first to be addressed. APC used on under arch areas and Degreasers used on the tyres surface. Agitated with various brushes and rinsed off. The wheels where first cleaned with Smartwheels and then treated for tar with Tradis. Prior to a follow up treatment of Iron X to remove any metal fallout.


DSC_0002 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0003 by defined.details, on Flickr

2 snow foam and rinsed of varying consistencies and rinsed off.


DSC_0009 by defined.details, on Flickr

Various brushes where used to clean the hard to reach areas and remove any build up of grit or grim.


DSC_0011 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0010 by defined.details, on Flickr

At this point the weather turned foul. So no photos where taken of the safe 2 bucket wash and claying. The car was moved into the unit and dried safely with various air drive tools. Prior to full wipe down of the paint work with 7010.
Paint readings where once more taken coupled with a visual inspection of the defect present on each panel. Which lead to a few test sets being carried our. To gauge removal rates couple with defect removal. This was also used as an indication as to the hardness on the paint being worked on.
All areas that required further correction was first tackled with Sonax Perfect finish on a CG Orange pad. And the full car once correction was completed refined and prepped with Polish Angel 9H Primmer on a polish pad.

Before and after shots as I moved around the car. Still to be refined at this time.
Front wind and unfortunately slight road rash.


DSC_0203_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Off side front door.


DSC_0209_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0216 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0217_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Off side rear door.


DSC_0227 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0233_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Rear 3/4 panel, rear end & bumper


DSC_0258_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0266_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0270_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0284_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0274_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0277_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0280_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Near side 3/4 panel


DSC_0287_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Near side rear door


DSC_0300 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0309_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Near side front door.


DSC_0313_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

Near side front wing


DSC_0356_Fotor_Collage by defined.details, on Flickr

The full car was the refined and prepped for CquartzUK to be applied. After Cquartz was applied it was rather late in the day. To the application od Cosmic was left to the following day. 
Few picture of the Audi late into the evening and under fluorescent lighting.


DSC_0459 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0452 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0451 by defined.details, on Flickr

The following day the car was treated to two coats of polish angel cosmic. Leaving a stunning candy gloss look to the Milano red paint. All wheels, tyres sealed and protected and all glass and plastic trims protected. 
Thanks for taking the time to view and read this post and all comments welcome.
Regards Gordon.


DSC_0505 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0681 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0523 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0543 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0544 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0566 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0577 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0597 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0601 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0623 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0659 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0660 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0662 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0538 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0696 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0673 by defined.details, on Flickr


DSC_0685 by defined.details, on Flickr​


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Stunning finish! So there is two coatings in one car?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Genius at work again


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Brilliant! Great looking car looking as good as it can :thumb: 

Love the 2 pics in one thing too btw


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Stunning finish! So there is two coatings in one car?


Yep. Cquartz and 2 layers of cosmic 9h.

Stunning work Gordon as usual 

Doesn't look like the same car looks better than new and with protection to last a very long time. :thumb:

Got to love the polish angel finish


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So first pics are CQ UK only and others CQ UK+Polish Angel cosmic?


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I think it's quartz finest not CQUK. 

Looks fantastic from a correction point of view but the orange peel of the paint looks horrific! Are most audis like that?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

petesim**** said:


> I think it's quartz finest not CQUK.
> 
> Looks fantastic from a correction point of view but the orange peel of the paint looks horrific! Are most audis like that?


It says cquartzuk reason I thought it was cquk and not finest


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking fantastic as per usual Gordon!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful gloss!


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Brilliant finish and a lovely car! Prefer the A4 estate over the standard saloon, nice colour!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great rescue Gordon.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning mate, nice work Gordon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Jaw dropping finish as always Gordon. Hope you're well chap.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Stunning finish! So there is two coatings in one car?


Yes cquartz was applied first and left over night to cure initially. Before 2 layers od Polish Angel cosmic was applied. 


suspal said:


> Genius at work again


Thank M8. Hope you are well. Chin up and continue to 



rayner said:


> Brilliant! Great looking car looking as good as it can :thumb:
> 
> Love the 2 pics in one thing too btw


Always trying to do different things. But due to change once again I feel. Thanks for the kind words. :thumb:


sm81 said:


> So first pics are CQ UK only and others CQ UK+Polish Angel cosmic?


Yes you are correct the first 2 picture then the unit was darker in the evening where only Cquartz. 


Beau Technique said:


> Great rescue Gordon.


Thanks Scott. Hope you are well and Dandy m8.


Gleammachine said:


> Looks stunning mate, nice work Gordon.


Thank you also Rob. :thumb:


gally said:


> Jaw dropping finish as always Gordon. Hope you're well chap.


Long time no see young man. I guess your still being kept busy up the road.???

Thank you all for the very nice and kind comments. Appreciated as ever.

Gordon.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and it's well protected now. It looks like the led light lit up the defect better.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful colour.:thumb:


----------



## VUXLOZ (Jun 7, 2013)

stunning work there.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Cracking job mate, as per! :thumb:


----------



## alau0115 (Feb 23, 2014)

caledonia said:


> Yes cquartz was applied first and left over night to cure initially. Before 2 layers od Polish Angel cosmic was applied.
> 
> Thank M8. Hope you are well. Chin up and continue to
> 
> ...


Hi caledonia,

Hope you don't mind me asking you a question as I am still learning about paint coatings before I make the switch from carnauba waxes.

May I ask what is the benefit of laying CQUK and Polish Angel Cosmic? Why just simply use CQUK or Polish Angel Cosmic?

And how would you compare the slickness of CQUK and Cosmic? Also how would you compare them to some higher end waxes such as Zymol Destiny/ Atlantique/Vintage in terms of slickness?

I am tempted to try Polish Angel Cosmic because I hope the carnauba in Cosmic can at least bring some warm look which I am familiar with. Have been using various Zymol estate waxes and I am looking for something more durable so that I don't need to apply them every 6 months or so.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This has ended rather well! Beautiful car!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

diesel x said:


> Great work and it's well protected now. It looks like the led light lit up the defect better.


All manner of light sources show up a degree of different marks. But personally feal you have to take your after shots with the same type of lighting. Within my details. I use Metal halide (Day light), LEDs on occasion Halogens and always check with the sungun and a LED torch. To save against holograms of any nature. 


alau0115 said:


> Hi caledonia,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking you a question as I am still learning about paint coatings before I make the switch from carnauba waxes.
> 
> ...


Coating are a fickle field to say the least. On this occasion the owner wished a mar resistant coating to increase the over all hardness of the painted surface. But he also works off shore and lives by the sea. So salt water and spray where the main reason for the addition of cosmic. Not to mention the slicker upper surface compared to a high silica based coating. Reload could have been used in the same way. But cosmic due to it increased durability was chosen to guard again salt water etching and mineral absorption. 
Hope that helps explain the reasoning behind these choices.

Thank you all for the wonderful comments they are much appreciated and welcome.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Biglittlebera (Mar 27, 2013)

Great work on a gorgeous colour

Love those Audi alloys as well :thumb:


----------



## detailkev (May 26, 2014)

Hey caledonia
Did you apply polish angel primer prior to applying Cosmic?
thanks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautifully glossy great work


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

detailkev said:


> Hey caledonia
> Did you apply polish angel primer prior to applying Cosmic?
> thanks


Primmer is a dual product type. It used diminishing cluster technology. So you can vary the cut you wish. In this case it was used as a finish product after the initial wipe down to verify correction. There are also active ingredients within Primmer that create a firm bond when Cosmic is applied over primmer. This can also be the case even with certain ceramic or silica based coating. But a wipe down to remove any oils is advised, when it is not cosmic.

HTH
Gordon.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Is this a multi cosmic Gordon or paint specific .
Lovely job


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Is this a multi cosmic Gordon or paint specific .
> Lovely job


Multi on this one. I only personally use colour specific ones on cars that have Road rash and again only on the effected panels.

Gordon.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wicked cheers Gordon. So for example a brand new car would you say multi will be just as good as a specific? Is there any difference in duration? Would you top up with rapidd wax or the specific Carnuba arts?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Wicked cheers Gordon. So for example a brand new car would you say multi will be just as good as a specific? Is there any difference in duration? Would you top up with rapidd wax or the specific Carnuba arts?


Stick to multi, as it spreads so far and you should get a few cars out of 50mls. The art range is a very wet finish. But the least durable out of the range. I personally look at it as a topper. Rather than a dedicated LSP. Rapid waxx is hard to beat. Simple mist on and wipe right off. Water behavior is very good also. 
It is all down to personal choice and the time you wish to dedicate to you top ups. Rapid is far faster.

Hope that helps
Gordon.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

caledonia said:


> Stick to multi, as it spreads so far and you should get a few cars out of 50mls. The art range is a very wet finish. But the least durable out of the range. I personally look at it as a topper. Rather than a dedicated LSP. Rapid waxx is hard to beat. Simple mist on and wipe right off. Water behavior is very good also.
> It is all down to personal choice and the time you wish to dedicate to you top ups. Rapid is far faster.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Gordon.


Wicked cheers Gordon.
I'm looking at something to go ontop of cosmic so either rapidd wax or Carnuba arts. Or is cosmic good in itself. I want to look after it go se if can achieve the 18-24month durability


----------

